# AFI vs NYU



## odeng (Apr 5, 2009)

As a directing student, what would be the pros and cons of each school? If I want to get myself into the big production ASAP, which would you recommend to me, please!?


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 6, 2009)

AFI all the way. Nyu will give a more general education in all areas of production. If you want to concentrate on directing, AFI would be a better choice.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2009)

I would do a thorough search of this site.  The process of others, as documented on this site, will give you a better shape of things than a bunch of us giving you our opinions...because there is no best school, just the best school for you.


----------



## odeng (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for you guys' sincere comments.


----------

